# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  نعى اليم

## ابو همام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قال تعالى 
{وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون }
توفيت  فجر  اليوم الجمعه بالرياض زوجة  عضو المنبر الاستاذ نادر الدانى  
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعلها من اصحاب اليمين
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم ارحمها و اغفر لها
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*{وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ} 
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعلها من اصحاب اليمين تعازينا للأخ الغالي نادر الداني ولأسرته الكريمة . ربنا يجعلها آخر الاحزان .
*

----------


## مرهف

*لا جول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم
الله ارحمها واغفر لها 
تعازينا للأخ نادر ربنا يلهمه الصبر الجميل
...
*

----------


## Sudani in USA

*رحمها الله رحمة واسعة، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

ربنا يلهم الأخ نادر الصبر.
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسال الله ان يتغمدها برحمته
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*اللهم ارحمها وأغفر لها وادخلها الجنه..تعازينا للأخ نادر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعل مثواها الجنه 
احر التعازى للاخ نادر ولابناءها وجميع الاهل
                        	*

----------


## golden

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
نسأل الله لها الرحمه والمغفرة وان يلهم آله وزيه الصبر وحسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*{وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ} 
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعلها من اصحاب اليمين تعازينا للأخ الغالي نادر الداني ولأسرته الكريمة . ربنا يجعلها آخر الاحزان .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الحمد لله ربنا يسر ومشينا عزينا  اخونا نادر في بيته في الرياض والحمد لله صابر رغم عظم الفقد ولأن الإنسان يحتاج الي أخيه الإنسان للوقوف معه في هذه اللحظات ارجو الأخوة في الرياض من لديه الرغبة في الذهاب لنادر الاتصال علي الرقم 0504165460
                        	*

----------


## parma

*{وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ}
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم ارحمها وأغفر لها وادخلها الجنه..تعازينا للأخ نادر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعل مثواها الجنة
للاخ نادر وكل اسرته حسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## nazaros

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة تعازينا للاستاذ نادر الداني
                        	*

----------

